# Freeride in Aachen



## T8T (19. September 2004)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich suche n paar Leute die in Aachen Freeriden. Bin Anfänger und suche Übungsstrecken. Am besten wären Leute die die restliche Strecke auch nicht so heizen da ich nicht die beste Kondition habe...wenn ihr Bock habt meldet euch...ich komm aus Brand!

Greetz


----------



## nosh (20. September 2004)

mahlzeit

ich such auch paar freerider würd mich zwar nicht als anfänger bezeichnen aber who cares

add mich mal bei icq dann können wir unsere definitionen von fr vergleichen... und uns mal zum biken verabreden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (20. September 2004)

Moin Keke,
würden uns zwar nicht nur als Freireiter bezeichnen, kennen aber dennoch eine Menge schöner Downhills. 
Und der Philipp wollte eh bald mal mit dir fahren.
meld dich einfach.
mexx

@ nosh: könnten ja bald auch noch mal ne runde cruisen


----------



## crazy-spy (20. September 2004)

will mit 
aber nur wenns net so viel bergauf geht


----------



## Harrysteve (21. September 2004)

Ich komm auch mit!!!
Mach mim Bene ab,der sagt mir bestimmt bescheid!!Oder Bene??Oder add mich bei ICQ -->219-667-031

Gruss  Nic


----------



## T8T (21. September 2004)

Hui!
Es gibt ja doch interessierte Fahrer!!!Find ich gut!!!...hoffe das klappt in nächster Zeit mal...


----------



## crazy-spy (21. September 2004)

sichaaa 
aber schau doch erstmal dass du dein bike wieder klar machst! sonst wird das alles nichts *g*


----------



## Harrysteve (21. September 2004)

Rüschtüsch!!!
Ohne Material geht nix!!!
Verdammt,wo ist meine Sattelstütze???
Bene???
LOL


----------



## mg! (21. September 2004)

na prinzipiel hätte ich auch mal Lust ne Runde mitzufahren


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2004)

koooooooräääckt!
das kann ja dann ne richtig dicke tour werden 
Aber bitte nehmt Rücksicht  Wenn ich mitkomme, dann mit 12" agent und singlespeed  Also berge hoch....  nicht zuviel davon pls


----------



## nosh (22. September 2004)

wo wir auch schon beim nächsten punkt wären wollt ihr eher ne freeride tour fahren, also waldautobahn und dann paar nette trails. oder irgentwo hin fahren wo man ein paar stunden an einer stelle bleiben kann und da was rum fahren. meine also gelände das sich einfach zum spass haben eignet also wo schöne hänge, drops, natürliche kicker ect.... sind. so das man immer neue lines/sachen probiern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (22. September 2004)

Also ich bin bei beidem dabei!! 
Müssen halt nur mal alle nen Termin klarmachen!!
Also wann hat wer Zeit??
Ich wär für Sonntag!


----------



## T8T (22. September 2004)

Sonntag bietet sich an...
hoffe mak bis dahin is mein bike auch wieder fit. Hab mir jetzt auch noch n Boxguide bestellt. Aber der kommt wohl erst nächste Woche. Aber mit ner Kurbel liese sich ja am WE schonmal fahren. Wo wir hinfahren oder was wir machen ist mir egal. N netter Singletrail wäre bestimmt mal nett!...aber wie schon gesagt mir isset ijal!
hoffe das klappt


----------



## Harrysteve (22. September 2004)

ich sach ma so ne!!
Wie wärs am Sonntag so gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr???
Is doch die ideale Zeit!!
Wie siehts mim Rest aus? T8T is am Start!
Kollegen??


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2004)

wenn die tour für mich tauglich ist, bin ich auch am start


----------



## T8T (22. September 2004)

der phillip würde auch mitfahren!


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2004)

das wird ja... 
aber sagt mal... wo und wie und warum?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (22. September 2004)

Hey Jungs,
hätten wir uns die ganze sache nicht ne woche früher überlegen können?
egal, ich hab ja ne regenjacke --> bin dabei, auf jeden fall und wäre eher für zuminsdest so ein paar kilometer, also nicht nur auf auch einer stelle rumhüpfen.
könnt auch ein paar trails zeigen.
also dann bis sonntag mittag. aber erst nachdem gewählt wurde!
cheers
mexx


----------



## T8T (22. September 2004)

tja...das Wetter war da schon geiler, aber ich bin froh das wir nicht da gefahren sind. Sonst wär mir wahrscheinlich meine Lager irgendwo in Zweifall oder so gefreckt wo dann auch kein Bus fährt...nene...wenn das mit Sonntag klappt is das schon ok!
Zum Treffpunkt...denke mal am Parkplatz Siegel wäre es am besten da es für alle gut zu erreichen ist. Uhrzeit weiss ich noch nicht. So 3 uhr? Müssen ja auch noch wählen gehen...
mal sehen...denke das wird eher spontan...
wie sieht das eigentlich bei euch mit herbstferien aus...wer arbeitet wohl eher nicht oder?...wann habt ihr denn sonst generell Zeit?


----------



## crazy-spy (23. September 2004)

Also Herbstferien habe ich eine Woche frei, vorraussichtlich die erste.... ansonsten muss ich wie gehabt ackern ...


----------



## Harrysteve (23. September 2004)

Also Herbstferien bin ich eventuell ne Woche in München!!Unter anderem zum biken!
Wer Bock hat kann ja mit! 
Wegen der eventuellen Sonntags-Tour--> So gegen 3 ist mir auch recht!!
Wenn da alle können!


----------



## crazy-spy (23. September 2004)

Harrysteve schrieb:
			
		

> Also Herbstferien bin ich eventuell ne Woche in München!!Unter anderem zum biken!
> Wer Bock hat kann ja mit!
> Wegen der eventuellen Sonntags-Tour--> So gegen 3 ist mir auch recht!!
> Wenn da alle können!



achja wegen münchen müsse ma ja auch noch ma schaun.... hatt ich nemmer dran gedacht...


----------



## T8T (23. September 2004)

Also ich bin beide Wochen bis auf n paar Ausnahmen zu Hause!...also bin zu allem bereit...dann können wir ja spontan was machen...
Meine Kurbel is da...SUPER!!! Fehlt nur noch die Kettenführung...


----------



## crazy-spy (23. September 2004)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin beide Wochen bis auf n paar Ausnahmen zu Hause!...also bin zu allem bereit...dann können wir ja spontan was machen...
> Meine Kurbel is da...SUPER!!! Fehlt nur noch die Kettenführung...



sehr gut!
dann kannste ja immerhin schonmal fahren... auch ohne die führung... 
mit ist halt nur noch besser


----------



## T8T (23. September 2004)

richtig. Das heisst ich werde sie morgen dranmachen und dann wenn samstag die Führung kommt die eventuell noch dranmachen...mal sehen, aber wir können theoretisch fahen...wenn das Wetter zusagt!


----------



## Max.Schumann (23. September 2004)

Glückwunsch mit der Kurbel!   
die Ferien werde ich mit Familie und Bike auf Kreta verbringen. 
und was sagt eigentlich der Wetterbericht auf der aixtream-riders seite zu dem sonntag-wetter? 
wer plant ne tour, oder wo wir sonst hinwollen, kennt tolle pfade oder lustige hüpfer?
bis dann,
mexxx


----------



## T8T (23. September 2004)

leider sieht der bericht für die nächsten Tage recht düster aus...von daher denke ich sollten wir eher ne kleine Runde planen falls es tierisch anfängt zu schütten. Ansonsten denke ich wäre es ok wenn wir uns um 3 an Siegel treffen ,oder? was sagt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (24. September 2004)

Ach!!
Männer oder Memmen????
Is doch geil,wenns was nass und matschig ist!!
Neenee ihr Trockenfahrer!!
Ausserdem legen wir dann halt die Tour so,dass über unseren Köpfen immer Bäume sind;im Wald geht das dann!!!
Is doch alles kein Thema!!
Und Trails,Wege und Drops fahren wir spontan an,jeder fährt mal bisle vorne!
Was is denn jetzt??
Sagen wir einfach Sonntag um 15 Uhr aufm Parkplatz an Siegel??Wer kein Bock hat kommt halt net!!
Gruss  Nic


----------



## T8T (24. September 2004)

von mir aus können wir das tun...ich fahr morgen in die Werkstatt und bastel mein bike wieder zusammen...


----------



## Landy (24. September 2004)

Tach auch !!
Ich las nur freeriden und dachte mir " dat isset ". Komme selbst aus Erftstadt, fahre allerdings meist in und um Nideggen, was euch Aachenern ja bestimmt ein Begriff ist. Eure Auffassung vom " Freeriden " kann ich teilen und würde mich ganz gerne einfach mal einklinken. Außerdem tut neue Leute und Spots kennenlernen immer gut. Wetter ist mir auch egal, bin so heiß aufs biken, weil ich dieses Jahr einfach zu wenig Zeit hatte. Außerdem ist es ja *******gal ob du mit der Fresse im Matsch oder im Staub liegst. Wäre euch nur dankbar, wenn mir jemand den Weg zu eurem Treffpunkt verraten könnte.


MfG 
Landy


----------



## Sir Jumpalot (24. September 2004)

YO!!!
leutz bin eigentlich alter freeeride hase!
lasst mal bisschen heizen!!!
alle atixtreamer's burnen!!!

peace* folks!!!!!


----------



## Harrysteve (25. September 2004)

Ja also ich seteh da auf jeden um 15 Uhr aufm Parkplatz!!
Wer erst später kann,kann ja bescheid sagen!!!
@ Landy: Wenn du Weg wissen willst schreib mich mal im Icq an oder per Email  [email protected] !!!


----------



## Harrysteve (25. September 2004)

Hab die Email bekommen!!
Werde dich morgen so um 10 oder 11 anrufen!!
Gruss


----------



## T8T (26. September 2004)

also ich fahr heute mit...kann allerdings sein das ich net ganz so pünktlich bin weil ich die Strecke noch nicht kenne...muss also was suchen...aber ankommen tu ich irgendwann...bestimmt...hoffe ich...mal so...


----------



## nosh (26. September 2004)

wollte hier nur nochmal verkünden das alkohol böse ist!
 und das ich heute nicht mitfahre

wer den zusammenhang findet darf ihn behalten


----------



## T8T (26. September 2004)

Danach:
Also ich muss sagen es hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Denke wir sind auch alle kompatibel...war ja so zeimlich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei...ok vielleicht war es für Daniel nicht so optimal...aber denke ok! Hoffe mal ihr hattet auch so viel Spass wie ich und das wir sowas ab jetzt öfter machen...von mir aus auch an nem Spot wo man was länger bleibt...ich bin dabei...(wenns zeitlich klappt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (28. September 2004)

jo, ich fand´s auch sehr prima!  
vielleicht sollte beim nächsten mal, dieses wochenende(?), jeder aufgeklärt werden, dass an zum bergabfahren auch berghoch fahren muss.   
sonst ist jeder gerne eingeladen.
wer kennt noch ein paar schöne strecken/spots?
bis dann.
choene gruesse.
mexx


----------



## Harrysteve (30. September 2004)

Wie siehts denn aus mim We? Wer wär denn so dabei??
Weiss noch net,ob ich kann!!


----------



## T8T (30. September 2004)

also n kumpel von mir würde mitfahren...und der Mexx auch...leider weiss ich momentan nicht ob ich auch kann, da ich was krank bin und total kaputt...aber wenn sich das noch ändert bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Max.Schumann (30. September 2004)

jo, ich bin wie gesagt auf jeden fall dabei.
und was ist mit den anderen aixtream-riders, die eigentlich schon letztes wochenende mitkommen wollte? mit denen und camera könnte man ja noch ein paar pics für die seite schiessen!?
samstag, sonntag oder ein beiden tagen?

mexx


----------



## crazy-spy (30. September 2004)

samstag geht bei mir auf keinen fall, da bin ich in köln zum streeten... sonntag weiss ich noch net genau, steht noch nicht fest...


----------



## T8T (30. September 2004)

ich denke man kann auch ohne pics machen...müssen die dann halt nur unter enigesandt posten*g*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (30. September 2004)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke man kann auch ohne pics machen...müssen die dann halt nur unter enigesandt posten*g*...



net unter eingesandt  
Die kommen dann richtig auf die page... sind ja auch mind., 2 aixtreamler dabei  
das sagt der admin *g*

cheeers


----------



## Max.Schumann (30. September 2004)

also, ich wär für sonntag, damit auch basti eine chance hat, dabei zu sein, etwas früher als letzte woche, so gegen 13.00 Uhr, dass wir mehr zeit haben.
wieder an siegel? oder diesmal direkt an der waldschenke?
wer ist dabei?

mexx!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. September 2004)

Hey Jungens,
also am wochenende wär ich auch auf jeden fall wieder mit von der partie. ich denk mal, der jochen (kumpel von mir) kommt auch mit. keine angst, der hat kein  20kg-yeti! also, meldet euch , sonst mach ichs!! und diesmal hoffentlich nicht überall auf die fresse legen. hab zwar schon anständige schoner bestellt, die kommen aber erst nächste woche.

ICQ: 165-723-780

gruß, rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2004)

mexxwolf schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich wär für sonntag, damit auch basti eine chance hat, dabei zu sein, etwas früher als letzte woche, so gegen 13.00 Uhr, dass wir mehr zeit haben.
> wieder an siegel? oder diesmal direkt an der waldschenke?
> wer ist dabei?
> 
> mexx!




joa, aber ich weiss echt noch nicht, ob ich kann... werd bescheid geben...
wie war das letztes mal denn mit uphill - downhill verhältnis?


----------



## Max.Schumann (1. Oktober 2004)

so höhenmetermäßig natürlich ziemlich identlisch, nur haben die Freireiter die Eigenheit bergab ziemlich steil und schnell unterwegs zu sein, was dann zu dem Eindruck führen kann, dass es viel mehr bergauf geht . Mit 20 Kilo unterm Hintern wiegt das natürlich doppelt 

ich freu mich trotzdem.
bis sonntag dann.
mexx


----------



## T8T (1. Oktober 2004)

ich denke auch sonntag wäre besser,dann wär ich was fitter...ich denke an Siegel kann man sich gut treffen...oder?...14 uhr wär für mich ok!...wär nur cool wenn Basti und so auch mitkämen!!!


----------



## Harrysteve (1. Oktober 2004)

So ich fass mal zusammen:
Sonntag 13 Uhr an Siegel!
Das schafft man ja wohl echt! (Nicht saufen gehn!!)
Ich nehm aber diesmal Fullface und Schoner mit,hab nämlich mehr Bock irgendwo im Wald bissle zu rocken und nicht die ganze Zeit zu strampeln!!
Hab mim Bene da auch schon ne schöne Idee gehabt und auch paar Hänge festgelegt!
Also von allem was dabei,weil strampeln können wir immer und am Sonntag sowieso!
Jetzt viel zu texten bringt auch nix!!
Wie letztes WE einfach: Alle die Bock haben kommen zum Treffpunkt und bitte pünktlich (hat letztes mal ja prima geklappt)
Bis denn
Gruss    Nic


----------



## T8T (1. Oktober 2004)

jo wenn ich mitkomm bin ich um 13 uhr da...aber nur mit normalem Helm...FF hab ich ja noch net...


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Oktober 2004)

ich versuche echt, am sonntag dabei zu sein!!! Aber bitte bitte lass die berge hoch aus... lieber nen paar schöne drops oder so... *g*
will hoffen dass es diesmal klappt....


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. Oktober 2004)

yo, also sonntag 13h siegel. alles klar. wer geht denn morgen schon fahren??
ich auf jeden fall... 
rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (1. Oktober 2004)

hey also sontag bin ich auch ziemlich sicher dabei. ich fänds nur cool wenn s keine tour würde sondern wenn wir uns auf ein kleines aber feines gebiet zum biken beschränken, so das ich mit meinem fun bike kommen kann. ich hab da auch mit nicolas und mex schon was besprochen. 
das gelände was ich vorschlagen würde hat einige schön steile hänge in die man rein springen kann (ich kann aber auch nen northshore stück mit nehmen dann können wir uns in windes eile einen schönen drop bauen)
dort könnte man leicht nen table bauen(absprung muss nur was steiler=fetisch) ausserdem ist da nen spassiger kleiner trail und noch ne gaile strecke(waldspot) in der nähe.

also was sagt ihr?

cya in da dirt
bene


----------



## Harrysteve (1. Oktober 2004)

Dabei!!
Ich ich ich!!!
*sabber*  *lechz*  *freu*
achso ich wusste ja schonbescheid!!
mhhhhh egal!!  dabei!!!!!!!!


----------



## T8T (2. Oktober 2004)

ich bin wenn ich net ganz ausfalle dabei!!!...wär cool wenn das klappen würde...aber auf jeden Fall an Siegel treffen?


----------



## crazy-spy (2. Oktober 2004)

@keke: wenn ich mitkomme, lass zusammen fahrn, ja? wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, hab ich keine Ahnung wo der Treffpunkt ist *g* aber das wird kein ding sein... naja, fahre jetzt gleich erstmal nach köln, jetzt wird gerockt bis aufs übelste


----------



## T8T (2. Oktober 2004)

klar....kein thema...aber wie gesagt...so ganz gesund bin ich noch net...aber sehn wir morgen früh...


----------



## Harrysteve (2. Oktober 2004)

Neenee!!
Basti lesen!!!!
13 Uhr an Siegel,das bleibt!!!
Ausser für Bene,wär ja unlogisch,wenn der erst runterfährt,dann hoch,weil wir ja zu ihm in die Ecke müssen!!!


----------



## nosh (2. Oktober 2004)

ok also ist das gebong das wir da fahren das ist gut.
basti mach die highroller druf und komm.


----------



## crazy-spy (2. Oktober 2004)

naja, ich werde wohl wieder net da sein... hab meine ferse irgendwie geprellt oder so, hab mich voll vertreten irgendwie bei nem verkackten 180 drop..., kann nicht richtig laufen... ******** man! aber jetzt kann ich endlich 180 drop to fakie wunderschön... naja... und 2 snakebites hab ich mir auch geholt, so dass ich grad total am arsch vom bahnhof nach hause laufen durfte... nette tortur... ******** ist das.... hoffe mal, dass mein fuss demnächst wieder schnell fit ist... 
sorry...


----------



## nosh (3. Oktober 2004)

dann sach ich mal extrem gute besserung (dann biste bis morgen wieder fit)   

wer kommt den jetzt überhaupt alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8T (3. Oktober 2004)

also ich komme...Rainer meinte er kommt mit nem Freund...Nicolas auch...und eventuell n Kumpel von mir...Mexx? Phillip?
Weiss nicht...
wo wollt ihr denn nachher fahren...???


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Oktober 2004)

naa ich wünsch euch auf jeeedn viel spass.... und bleibt heile, ist ******** sonst... 
und macht brav videos und fotos!!! 

@bene: thx, aber hat nicht gereicht, eher noch schlimmer geworden *grml*
brauche langsam echt was für die füsse an schonern, so oft wie ich da vertrete oder sonstwas.... ist langsam nicht mehr lustig... naja, habt spass und ich will keine verletzungen hören


----------



## Max.Schumann (3. Oktober 2004)

moin Jungs,
wetter ist ja prächtig   
weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich pünktlich da sein kann. will aber unbedingt nachkommen.
wenn ihr nich nur bei bene in der ecke rumkurvt sagt am besten vorher nochmal bescheid.
wahrscheinlich bin ich da, aber wartet nicht auf mich.
bis nachher
mexx


----------



## nosh (3. Oktober 2004)

hey ich fand das es richtig bock gemacht hat  

und würde sofort vorschlagen das wir das nächste wochenende  an den gleichen spots wiederholen sollten. dann können wir ja z,B. am samstag größten teils buddeln ( z.B müsste das roadgap mal auf forderman gebracht werden, und ein paar neue sachen wären auch nicht schlecht).
und dann am sontach wird nur geheitzt und geknipst/gefilmt.

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Oktober 2004)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich fand das es richtig bock gemacht hat
> 
> und würde sofort vorschlagen das wir das nächste wochenende  an den gleichen spots wiederholen sollten. dann können wir ja z,B. am samstag größten teils buddeln ( z.B müsste das roadgap mal auf forderman gebracht werden, und ein paar neue sachen wären auch nicht schlecht).
> und dann am sontach wird nur geheitzt und geknipst/gefilmt.
> ...



habe jetzt den snakebite hinten beseitigt, neuen DH SChlauch und Maxxis drauf... lasse aber den moto vorne drauf, schaut gut aus (style  ) und ist zudem leichter  Grip taugt scho 

alsooo, von mir aus könne ma next we fahrn, will hoffen, dass nix dazwischen kommt... denke übermorgen kann ich wieder normal fahren, schmerzen klingen schon ab...


----------



## nosh (3. Oktober 2004)

und was ich noch vergessen habe, hab ihr die party eigentlich gefunden? 

war gut erzählt mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8T (3. Oktober 2004)

ich fands richtig geil...vor allem weil ich über meine grenze gesprungen bin*g*...die bilder sond leider nicht so doll...scheiss kamera...aber besser als nix!!!
@crazy spy...schick ich dir die tage mal...
N8


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Oktober 2004)

joa keke, kein ding, schick einfach mal rüber... schau sie mir auf jeden Fall mal an... next mal muss der Bene sich halt mal wieder dazu durchringen, seine feine ixus mitzunehmen  Und next mal werd ich wohl auch dabei sein


----------



## der_loewe (4. Oktober 2004)

moin, hat echt richtig bock gemacht gestern, ich kann mich zwar momentan nicht wirklich bewegen  bin aber naechstes mal auf jedenfall wieder dabei. eine schoene woche euch, und dann hoffentlich bis zum wochenende.
gruesse, loewe


----------



## Harrysteve (4. Oktober 2004)

Wer is denn der Loewe????


----------



## T8T (4. Oktober 2004)

einer der beiden die einen Iro haben ist der Löwe!!!

@Löwe...bring dir aber dann bitte n eigenen Helm mit...meiner hat nämlich bei deinem Sturz mächtig was abbekommen...und der is recht neu...würd den also gerne noch was länger behalten!!!

Bis denn


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Oktober 2004)

Hey Nicolas,
schon vergessen? Der Löwe war der, der es geschafft hat, mit dem Bike n Baum zu fällen. Aber wer sonst hat denn noch n Iro gehabt aus der Gruppe? HÄÄÄ!!??
War auf jeden Fall cool! Mein rechter Arm tut weh. Bis nächstes WE, Rainer.


----------



## T8T (4. Oktober 2004)

n langen schwarzen iro...hmm...wer mag das wohl sein...


----------



## Harrysteve (5. Oktober 2004)

Lol!!
Jetzt weiss ich es!!
Aber es war trotzdem nur einer mit nem Iro dabei!!
Mein Arm tut verdammt weh!!
Weiss nur net,worans liegt;an dem Abflug beim Road-Gap (Aua!!!!) oder vom vielen Droppen!
Mein Bein brennt auch wie Sau vom Maleur an der Treppe!
@ Bene: Die PArty haben wir net mehr gesucht! Haben uns 'n Bier an der Tanke gegönnt und sind das was inner City crusen gewesen!


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Oktober 2004)

Hab jetzt von Donnerstag bis Sonntag ganztägig Zeit zum fahrn  Also Leute, wer Lust auf bischen cruisen hat, soll sich melden... meinem Fuss gehts wieder recht gut, dafür ist meine Hand jetzt leicht geprellt, da ich gestern bischen fahrn war und nach nem Abubaka to fakie vergessen habe rechtzeitig die Bremse zu lösen ich ömmel  voll nach hinten geklatscht *G*
Aber das wird scho gehn... geh jetzt noch was raus, aber irgendwie ists grad mal wieder nen wenig dunkel.. abwarten!


----------



## nosh (5. Oktober 2004)

wo seid ihr den noch in der stadt gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (5. Oktober 2004)

jaaa, lass das dann am we auch machen  also danach noch ne runde street fahrn, da wäre ich doch glatt dabei, wer hätte damit gerechnet?


----------



## Harrysteve (5. Oktober 2004)

katschhof
rwth
und noch so scheiss stellen!!
am spot war doch am geilsten!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Oktober 2004)

super, burschis.
dann machn wir am wochenende nochmal fett einen los! hoffentlich is das wetter ok, sonst gibts halt ne nette schlammschlacht. @harrysteve: den helm hab ich ersteigert, für 42 +7 porto. geht doch. mein rechter arm macht jetzt ko(s)mische geräusche; den sollte ich mal warten lassen. @keke & löwe: donnerstag im wild rover!!  bis dann jungens! 
rainer


----------



## nosh (5. Oktober 2004)

hey rainer sach ma wieviel da eintritt ist hab auch noch ma bock auf gute live musi.

und was kost da das bier und was ham die fürn gesöff?


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Oktober 2004)

@ all: Habe eben die Fotos von Euch, die der Keke mir geschickt hat, hochgeladen. Sind unter der Kategorie Wald / Gaps / Drops zu finden...

haut rein, nächstes mal wirds ein ohne mich nicht geben - hoff ich mal 
der martin (sir jumpalot) wird dann übrigens auch mit am Start sein!


----------



## Sir Jumpalot (6. Oktober 2004)

Yeps!!
Lasst mal Samstag am 10.10.'04 fahren!
Den Trail am Kronenberg bissche rocken!
Wer ist dabei....ich und nosh auf jeden fall!

peace!


----------



## crazy-spy (7. Oktober 2004)

Sir Jumpalot schrieb:
			
		

> Yeps!!
> Lasst mal Samstag am 10.10.'04 fahren!
> Den Trail am Kronenberg bissche rocken!
> Wer ist dabei....ich und nosh auf jeden fall!
> ...



der esel nennt sich immer zu erst....
du blöder aixtream wombi 
i like the wombis eschweiler 

Neee, ich werd auf jeden schaun, dass ich mit am Start bin!!! Erst was am Spot und dann nen bischen in die City  Wäre doch was  Cheeers


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Oktober 2004)

hey ho..
@nosh... dein beitrag wegen dem konzert hab ich nich mehr gesehn . war aber cool. aber weder keke noch löwe da. hm, samstag is aber der 9.10. und ich will auch am samstag schon fahren gehn! unser auftrag lautet: rocken & droppen. vielleicht hat der löwe dann schon sein KONAAAAAA..... neid!
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Oktober 2004)

Japs, Samstag will ich auch lieber fahrn als buddeln 
Der Bene auch, da er Sonntag nicht kann und er halt den Samstag noch ausnutzen will 

So denn  Wer kommt heut mit in die City rocken? Wird wieder fleissig gefilmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_loewe (8. Oktober 2004)

Shit!!! War heut in den Kalkbergen n bisschen springen und hab mir ne fette Beule an meinem Knie zugezogen.Ich hab die grausamste aller Befürchtungen, nämlich die, dass ich morgen nicht mitfahren kann  ...
Naja, wird sich wohl morgen früh erst endgültig zeigen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Oktober 2004)

SO!
wie siehts denn aus bei euch mit morgen??
treffpunkt? wann? wohin? wer kommt?
ich hätte schon bock nochmal zum "spot" zu fahren (wie letztes WE),
brauchen ja diesmal nicht so lange dazubleiben. was sagt ihr?
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Da ich mich diesmal nicht verletzt habe, werde ich morgen mit dabei sein 
Etwas am Spot fahrn und dann danach noch irgendwo richtung city... da wäre ich für und natürlich auch dabei 

Treffpunkt und Zeit ka... werde wohl mit dem keke kommen, wenn er mal on kommt und sich meldet... 

Wir sehn uns!


----------



## nosh (8. Oktober 2004)

ich würde als zeit einfach mal 11 uhr vorschlagen können aber auch wieder 13 uhr sagen ist mir egal.

wir können uns ja alle beim trail treffen da wieder was heitzen, und wenn ihr bock habt noch ma zu den hängen da um die ecke. ansonsten können wir auch alle schön zur toblerone fahren.  

macht nochn paar vorschläge wo wir alles hin können, und legt mal ne zeit fest

cya in da dirt 
bene


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Oktober 2004)

heyho...
wie wärs denn wieder traditionell um 13h am siegel? is für mich zwar n umweg, macht aber nix, ich fahr ja gerne fahrrad. is glaub ich n guter mittelpunkt für alle. also, HAUT IN DIE TASTEN!
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Oktober 2004)

wo genau ist siegel ? 
wohne in brand, ist net so meine ecke 
Hab ka wo da der Treffpunkt ist... oder ich komm zum Spot nach, da weiss ich ja wo ist... 11h ist aber sehr gut, passt besser als 13h oder net?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (8. Oktober 2004)

also sir jumpalot und meine wenigkeit werden wohl schon ab ca. 11:45 am trail sein. wer will kann ja schon vorher kommen....


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Oktober 2004)

mmmmh leude, schaut ausm fenster und weint 
irgendwie heut net so berauschend...


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Oktober 2004)

sagtma... wer von euch kommt heut überhaupt?!
Weiss bisher nur vom bene, martin, rainer und mir... vom rest...?! Wo seid ihr?  Meldet Euch


----------



## Harrysteve (9. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin heute net dabei!!
Hab mir irgendwie den Arm verdreht gestern und muss auch noch zum Friseur unbedingt!!
Aber morgen am Start sach ich ma!!
Wieder 13 Uhr Siegel??
Und auf jeden an den Spot sag ich mal so!!


----------



## T8T (9. Oktober 2004)

MELD MELD MELD...
also wenn ich nicht morgen ganz tot bin komm ich auch um 13 uhr zu Siegel...
@basti...ich meld mich nochmal morgen früh...

geh aber erstmal wieder feiern...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Oktober 2004)

jo, 13h siegel wär ich auch am start. hab mir heute 2 plattfüsse gefahren, davon 1x snakebite. so ein glück!
rainer


----------



## nosh (9. Oktober 2004)

wäre morgen auch wieder dabei allerdings kann ich erst später so ab ca 3 oder 4 uhr schätzungsweise    . ich tele dann einfach nicolas oder rainer an und komm dann nach.

ahso ja es gibt ne neuer rung bei der strecke. nach den drops ham mer den gegenhang was bearbeitet so das man da 180° springen kann um wieder auf die strecke zu kommen..

cya 
bene


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Oktober 2004)

morgen bin ich net dabei... morgen mach ich was anderes, ich geh mit einem aus düren was street fahrn, der will paar kniffe und so haben... war heut extra am spot und wer war net da... nunja, aber ham wieder schön gefilmt


----------



## Harrysteve (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leutz!
Werd wohl nich pünktlich um 13 Uhr an Siegel sein!
Sollen wir uns am Spot treffen oder hat jemand Lust um 13.30 da zu stehn??
Wenn ja,wär cool,wenn mir jemand per Handy bescheid sagt oder sms,da ich in der Stadt Frühstücken bin!!!
Thx


----------



## T8T (13. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin!
Ich wollt ma fragen wie des mit dem wochenende aussieht...ich hab wahrscheinlich keine Zeit...aber macht mal vorschläge wann man in nächster Zeit fahren könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Oktober 2004)

hey-hey!
also ich bin am wochenende sicher wieder mit am start, aber diesmal will ich auf jeden fall in die kalkberge. da ist´s SUUPER! also wer kommt mit? wenn keiner, dann füge ich mich halt der mehrheit 
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (13. Oktober 2004)

isch geh lieber städtle fahrn 
oder kalkberge... mmh, doch, da würd ich auch mit kommen


----------



## nosh (13. Oktober 2004)

hey also ich hab samstag und sonntach höchst warscheinlich nur bis ca 16uhr zeit  .
würde auch noch ma super gerne in die kohle/kalk berge, kann aber wie gesagt nicht lange und wäre deswegen dafür, sich was eher zu treffen. sonst lohnt das nicht für mich da extra mitm auto hin zugurken. 

cya in da dirt
bene

ps: hoffentlich werdens dann dieses we mehr leute als leztes.


----------



## T8T (13. Oktober 2004)

also ich denke ich werde mich leider raushalten...meine Julie muss eingeschickt werden und so ne mechanische für hinten is was zu wenig...denke werde dann hier was vorsichtig durch die gegend fahren oder so...schade...aber naja...die bremse kommt ja wieder....(hoffe ich mal)


----------



## nosh (13. Oktober 2004)

muss sicher eingeschickt werden? schon mal beläge nachgeschaut?

wenn du ne mechanische für hinten hast bau die dran is besser als nichts und vernünftig eingestellt beissen die auch wie sau man braucht halt nur was mehr fingerkraft zum bremsen.
und vorne ist sowie so die wichtigere bremse! bin die letzte zeit mit kaum verzögernder hr bremse rumgefahren und hat gut geklapt, man muss sich nur drauf einstellen......


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Oktober 2004)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> muss sicher eingeschickt werden? schon mal beläge nachgeschaut?
> 
> wenn du ne mechanische für hinten hast bau die dran is besser als nichts und vernünftig eingestellt beissen die auch wie sau man braucht halt nur was mehr fingerkraft zum bremsen.
> und vorne ist sowie so die wichtigere bremse! bin die letzte zeit mit kaum verzögernder hr bremse rumgefahren und hat gut geklapt, man muss sich nur drauf einstellen......



die mechanische ist ja schon dran 
und das zeug muss eingeschickt werden, da komplett undicht... tjoa.. dauert sicher 4 wochen oder so... 
ich find net, dass vorne die wichtigere bremse ist


----------



## T8T (14. Oktober 2004)

also mit vorne is so ne sache...ich brauche sie ziemlich oft...aber nur wenn es hinten zu knapp wird...daher brauch ich eher hinten die...und mit der mech. bekomme ich halt was mehr kraft in die Finger...freut sich meine Freundin


----------



## der_loewe (14. Oktober 2004)

Moin, also wenn mein Knie es irgendwie zulässt, bin ich am WE auf jedenfall mit dabei wenns in die Kalkberge geht(woanders natürlich auch, aber Kalkberge wären schon cool, weil ichs da für ziemlich gut halte, um mich n bisschen an mein neues Bike zu gewöhnen).Dieses hab ich nämlich heute bekommen, und bin total heiss drauf, endlich loszugurken  Uhrzeit und so is mir eigentlich egal.
cu, loewe


----------



## nosh (14. Oktober 2004)

schön das dein neues bike da ist jetzt haste endlich ma nen vernünftigen unterzatz zum biken!  

haste pix? dann poste mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (15. Oktober 2004)

hey sacht ma was wegen wochenende. wann sollen wir in die kohle berge ? 
ich würde morgen also samstach vorschlagen da haben wir laut wetter.com die höhere warscheinlichkeit nicht nass zu werden(morgen 50-60% regen warscheinlichkeit und sonntach 80%).

da stellt sich -zumindest mir- auch die frage ob es sich lohnt soweit wegzufahren und wenns nass ist kann man da wos weiß ist sowieso nicht mehr biken.

antwortet schnell dann kann ich meine abend plannung noch aufs biken einstellen....  

bene


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Oktober 2004)

hey jungens,
also ich wär natürlich auch morgen wieder mit von der partie. und da der löwe n neues rad hat, musste ich einen draufsetzen und hab mir heute auch mein neues bestellt! ! ! ! har har   yeah das teil is ne bombe! 
also, meldet euch morgen per icq oder hier im forum. bis denne, rainer


----------



## nosh (15. Oktober 2004)

hmm müssen wir mal gucken wo wir denn fahren nach dem ganzen regen heute.

ist das loewes rad? oder dein zukünftiges, oder beides?

wenn nicht oder doch oder andersrum!? was ist den dein neues?

und ist dein helm schon da?

ich sach ma prost


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Oktober 2004)

hey bene, also das grüne kona auf dem bild wird meins sein!!! hurraa yuppiee! das ist das stinky dee-lux mit 170mm vorne und hinten. der löwe hat das regular stinky, etwas einfacher ausgestattet und 150mm v/h. bin ich gestern mal kurz drauf gefahren und das teil ist super. vor allem der fox propedal dämpfer is korrekt, du kannst sogar voll wiegetritt fahrn, das macht nix!" (im gegensatz zu daniels yeti, was tierisch wippt.... kein plan woran´s liegt. wahrscheinlich weil das kona n mehrgelenker is. 
aber egal.... also morgen fänd ich halt ne runde kalk/kohle berge geil... is auch nich soo weit. am besten wir treffen uns in der stadt, von da sinds so 15-20min. zu den kalkmountains. also: MELDEN!!
rainer


----------



## der_loewe (15. Oktober 2004)

hey leutz,
also ich wär morgen auf jedenfall dabei, problem is nur, dass auch wenns nicht regnet die kalkberge wahrscheinlich ziemlich nass und rutschig sind. Wobei dass natürlich auch n gewissen reiz hat...  , und wie rainer schon meinte, ist
es bis da auch nicht wirklich weit, so dass man ja zumindest mal gucken fahren könnte. Für den Fall, dass spontane&schnelle Organisation morgen von Nöten ist, bin ich auf jedenfall unter 0177/4111750 erreichbar.
gruesse, loewe


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Oktober 2004)

also letztens warn die k-berge auch ok, obwohls ein tag vorher noch geregnet hat.... ich sage: wir fahrn da hin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (16. Oktober 2004)

ich würde da wenn nur mitm auto hinfahren da es schon was länger als 20min (von mir) sind besonders mitm kleinen dirt bike! mit meiner andeen mühle würd ichs vieleicht in 40min schaffen aber is halt nix für kohle berge....
hätte im auto dann auch noch ein bis zwei plätze frei...

wenns diese nacht weiterhin trocken bleibt könnte es morgen ja sogar genug trocken sein so das man auch auf dem weißen zeug fahren kann, ohne das es aus dem besten stollen reifen nen slick macht und den fahrer weiß färbt.

und leider kenn ich ausserhalb des weißen gebiets nicht viele locations, ich hätte noch ma bock auf vernünftige drops.

und ahso ja: ich bin zeitlich doch ungebunden kann also länger als bis 4...

sagt mal irgent ne zeit an wann wir uns wo treffen sollen.

n8 mit hab acht

bene


----------



## T8T (16. Oktober 2004)

N8...also ich komm grad von ner LAN...3.38Uhr...und ich weiss noch net wie das mit morgen aussieht!Aber wenn ich morgen früh fitt bin meld ich mich nochmal beim Bene...cYa


----------



## der_loewe (16. Oktober 2004)

moin,
yeah, wettermaessig siehts ja bis jetzt ziemlich gut aus,also ich würd lieber mit
dem bike dahin fahren, wenn ihr alle mit dem auto fahrt, können wir uns ja auch direkt da treffen.Ansonsten mach ich jetzt mal nen Vorschlag:

13:00 Uhr, Hansemannplatz, Aachen

Ich kann auch früher, später, woanders, eigentlich egal.
Ich warte mal auf eure Reaktionen.
Bis später


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Oktober 2004)

schlechten morgen,
jau 13h hansemann wär ok. was sagen die anderen? da muss man echt nich mim auto hinfahren... 
rainer


----------



## nosh (16. Oktober 2004)

hey also ich würde wen nur mit auto kommen mein kleines rad ist halt schon was anderes zum strecken fahren als z.B. rainers nicolai.

hab gerade noch mal auf wetter.com geguckt und es sieht sehr schlecht aus.
regen warscheinlichkeit für heute bei 90%  http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=21706 

sollen wir den trotzdem fahren gehen?


----------



## crazy-spy (16. Oktober 2004)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> hey also ich würde wen nur mit auto kommen mein kleines rad ist halt schon was anderes zum strecken fahren als z.B. rainers nicolai.
> 
> hab gerade noch mal auf wetter.com geguckt und es sieht sehr schlecht aus.
> regen warscheinlichkeit für heute bei 90%  http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=21706
> ...



stell dich ma net an  das sacht genau der richtige gell?! 

das schreibt der, der ein unter 12" rahmen mit 24" und Singlespeed fährt und in brand wohnt  na, noch fragen?!  tze, weichei!


----------



## der_loewe (16. Oktober 2004)

also ich sach mal, wenns bis 12:45 nicht regnet, fahr ich einfach mal los, bin einfach voll heiss aufs biken  wenns dann anfängt zu pissen, hm, regencape an und highspeed nach hause gurken ?!


----------



## nosh (16. Oktober 2004)

den 13 uhr hannseman treffpunkt gibts nicht mehr!

 jetzt ist 14 uhr treffpunkt bei den kalkbergen unten bei der kleinen treppe neben der es in die kalkberge geht. also da in der nähe vom teuter hof, bei der brücke....


----------



## T8T (16. Oktober 2004)

Also ich meld mich hiermit mal wieder ab*grml*   Sturmfrei is schon geil...wenn nich die Hausarbeit wäre...muss leider noch zu viel machen um mitzukommen...
aber anfang nächster woche hab ich zeit bis donnerstag auf jeden und danach...muss ich mit meiner Freundin klären...also wenn ihr Zeit und Lust hab und auch in der Woche könnt...ich wär dafür...


----------



## nosh (17. Oktober 2004)

wie siehts den mit heute aus wer hat bock zu biken oder was zu buddeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_loewe (17. Oktober 2004)

also ich hätte schon bock, wettermaessig siehts allerdings wieder ähnlich wie
gestern aus.ich glaub der rainer pennt noch  
@nosh: welche groesse hat dein sixsixone-fullcomp eigentlich?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. Oktober 2004)

STIMMT! ich penn noch. nee ich bin heut nich dabei, es pieselt wieder und ich hab nen wackeren kater. bene, wolltest doch auf die party kommen! die war sehr geil. so ich brauch nen kaffee. tschüssikowski.


----------



## nosh (17. Oktober 2004)

hey 
jo stimmt mittlerweile ist das wetter echt wieder bescheiden geworden als ich eben geschrieben habe wars noch trocken...

@ der_loewe: der ist größe L

@rainer  jo wollte ich auch eigentlich nur zuhause hatte ich dann irgentwie doch keinen bock mehr auf saufen und party..... aber ist die eigentlich jedes wochenende?

und heute kommt auf KIKA um 19:50 ne sendung wo "profi mountainbiker extreme sprünge zeigen" vieleicht lohnt sich das ja da mal rein zu schaun


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. Oktober 2004)

kackebach... die sendung hab ich knapp verpasst. muss ich halt kranked gucken     @bene: nee die party is nich jede woche, aber die wollen die jetzt wieder öfter machen, also ich denk mal alle 1-2 monate oder so jet. hättest aber echt kommen müssen, da lag viel bier und sex in der luft. har har


----------



## nosh (17. Oktober 2004)

war auch nicht so wirklich gut nur vieleicht 1min john cowan beim dirten über riesen doubles. keine kommentare dazu nichts! nur ne schlechte ankündigung von wegen schlamigen sprüngen.....  haben die wohl ein bisel komisch von dirt abgeleitet....

hätte mal echt zur party kommen sollen sex drugs and rockn roll  und ich bin zu blöd mich aufzuraffen hin zugehen.


----------



## T8T (20. Oktober 2004)

n 2ten Threat zu besseren Übersicht...sach ma seid ihr blind???? Is doch viel zu umständlich...
naja...ich wollt ma horchen was in den nächsten 2 Wochen so geht...


----------



## nosh (22. Oktober 2004)

also wie siehts mitm wochen ende aus? wer hat bock wann und wo was fahren zu gehen?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Oktober 2004)

ich wär wie ímmer dabei. der zweite thread scheint sich irgendwie nicht zu etablieren. bringt ja auch nix... einer reicht doch. neue beiträge immer nach oben setzen einstellen, dann is doch alles HERRLICH! 
schreibt mal wegen treffpunkt und uhrzeit. ... ich muss noch mein vorderrad richten, das hat ne triple 8. 
rainer


----------



## der_loewe (22. Oktober 2004)

also ich wäre auch dabei, haette nochmal bock auf kalkberge&umkreis, bin aber auch fuer andere plätze zu haben.da ich nicht so lange zeit hab, hab ich auch nix gegen was früher treffen, aber wenn ihr auch bock auf kalkberge habt, kann  ich ja auch schon früher vorfahren, und wir treffen uns dann da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (22. Oktober 2004)

jo kalkberge hätte ich auch wieder bock drauf aber nur wenn man dies mal bei dem vernünftigen zeug fahren kann.weil sonst wärs zulangweillig.

sagt ne zeit an ich kann warscheinlich auch was früher


----------



## der_loewe (22. Oktober 2004)

ja, das stimmt, die befahrbarkeit des weissen zeugs würde ich auch als vorraussetzung nehmen. so ganz früh kann ich allerdings doch nicht, ist mir eingefallen.
aber so 13:00 an den kalkbergen oder 12:30 in aachen fände ich gut.
was ist eigentlich aus den fotos von letzter woche geworden?
loewe


----------



## nosh (22. Oktober 2004)

die fotos schlummern auf meiner platte und warten darauf basti geschickt zu werden  .

sollen wir den sagen wenns diese nacht trocken bleibt und morgen auch um 13 uhr wieder an der gleichen stelle wie letztens?


----------



## der_loewe (23. Oktober 2004)

ja, können wir ja so einfach mal festmachen.ich koordiniere mich dann noch irgendwie mit rainer.bis morgen dann.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Oktober 2004)

hurra! ich bin wach. ja gut, kalkberge! wieviel uhr?


----------



## nosh (23. Oktober 2004)

steht doch oben 13 uhr an der der gleichen stelle wie letztesmal.

was machen wir eigentlich wenns da wieder zu feucht ist?....

wo sind den die ganzen anderen hin? kommt ihr mit?????
cya bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (23. Oktober 2004)

kleine änderung :

wir treffen uns doch erst um 14uhr an der treppe unten nähe teuter hof.


----------



## nosh (23. Oktober 2004)

hey also erst ma nen bit für rainer   

und dann wollen wir uns morgen bei unseren trail treffen
ich würde mal ca 13:40 oder 14 uhr vorschlagen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Oktober 2004)

danke. rülps! 14h klingt gut. aber diesmal bitte n paar mehr leute? seid ihr alle eingeschlafen? oder fahrt ihr jetzt nur noch inline? har har ella ella
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Oktober 2004)

ne, fahr nur noch rollschuh! ist viel cooler als wie mit ohne vier rädern und das gibts halt nicht wegen ist nicht.... aber so schauts!


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Oktober 2004)

der waaaaaagemutige master....


----------



## T8T (25. Oktober 2004)

Tjaja...goiles Fodo...
ich wär gern mitgefahren...aber meine Schulter ist im Moment nicht brauchbar...aber denke mal das ich morgen oder Mittwoch noch mal ne Runde drehen werde...kann da jemand?


----------



## nosh (25. Oktober 2004)

also ich könnte immer nachmitags ab 5:30 oder 6uhr ca kommt immer drauf an bis wann ich schuften muss. wo hattest du den vor was zu fahren?

p.s die strecke hat gestern noch nen neuen kicker bekommen, und wenn ich nacher wieder hier bin ists vieleicht schon nen double!


----------



## T8T (25. Oktober 2004)

also dann wird das wohl leider erstmal nix. Ich hab leider nicht so viel Zeit und wenn wir dann erst um halb5-6 losfahren wird das zu spät bis ich zurük bin...fahr ja doch gut 45 min...naja...hoffe mal das nach den Ferien sich nochmal ein Wochenende findet zum biken...


----------



## nosh (29. Oktober 2004)

wie siehts den mit diesen langen wochenende aus! wer hat alles bock zu fahren?


----------



## Harrysteve (30. Oktober 2004)

Gerne!
wenn ihr mich alle mal mit euren Bikes fahren lasst!!
*heuk*  Immer noch bei ebay!!! (oder eher schon wieder)
Will mein Neues!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_loewe (30. Oktober 2004)

hi, also wenns morgen nicht regnet, will ich auf jedenfall fahren.bin offen für alle locations, wobei ich auch gerne mal den neuen kicker am trail testen würde   (oder is der inzwischen schon zum double mutiert?)
grüsse, loewe


----------



## nosh (30. Oktober 2004)

also inzwischen ist da wie durch zauberhand nen double draus geworden


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. Oktober 2004)

so ihr pfeifen,
wie wärs denn mit 12h oder 13h morgen am siegel? könnten da die trails runterbrettern und später zum spot gurken. schreibt mal.
rainer


----------



## Max.Schumann (30. Oktober 2004)

bin zwar anderweitig zum biken verabredet, würde aber gern dennoch mal kurz vorbeischauen, am besten am spot dann!
sagt wenn und wann ihr da seid.
cheers
mexx


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Oktober 2004)

ich muss heute leider kneifen...bin immer noch n bischen krank und echt mal nicht fit zum biken. toll, und da hab ich n nagelneues kona hier rumstehn...
na dann haut ihr wenigstens auf die kacke. 
rainer


----------



## der_loewe (31. Oktober 2004)

is denn jetzt jemand um 1 am siegel? oder wird das heut nix?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Oktober 2004)

BIKE ZU VERKAUFEN!
daniel will sein yeti bald verhökern. für 3000. ist zwar echt n stolzer preis, aber ok, denk ich. hat neu über 4k gekostet und is nicht grade alt. wär ja vielleicht was für nicolas. und wie gesagt, mit mir is heut nix anzufangen. 
rainer


----------



## nosh (31. Oktober 2004)

ich würde zum spot kommen wenn wir ne zeit ausmachen können. fährt den jetzt keiner ausser löwe vom siegel aus?


ich kann wohl leider nicht solange warscheinlich höchstens bis 3:45 oder so


----------



## der_loewe (31. Oktober 2004)

@nosh:shit, hab dein posting verpasst, und war jetzt in den kalkbergen fahren. sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (31. Oktober 2004)

@ rainer: Neenee,das yeti will ich net! Ausserdem is mir das dann doch was zu teuer,wenn ich bedenke,dass ich das dh-9 für weniger als 3000 gesehn hab!!
Ich will biken,aber ohne neues bike fall ich erstmal aus!


----------



## nosh (31. Oktober 2004)

@ loewe naja egal. konnte man da überhaupt fahren? da hats vorgstern so derbe gepisst das die feuerwehr da unterwegs war kellerauspumpen und so...

@ nicolas dafür wirds wenn deine alte schleuder weg ist richtig abgehen

wer hat den morgen bock zu biken? ich würde vorschlagen was am spot zu fahren, so ab 13 oder 14 uhr vieleicht?


----------



## nosh (1. November 2004)

hey wie siehts aus ich will dieses we umbedingt noch biken!
steckt in euch allen noch der halloween schrecken?
wie wär es mit 14:15uhr am spot?


----------



## der_loewe (1. November 2004)

hi, hab heute leider null zeit, ich muss meinen mathe-kram bis morgen fertig kriegen


----------



## T8T (1. November 2004)

dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der heute lernen muss  
ich hasse schule...vor allem wenn ich lernen muss und keine lust hab...ok das is ja meistens so...naja...hoffe mal das es am nächsten WE mit biken wieder klappt...


----------



## crazy-spy (1. November 2004)

Dann bin ich der Dritte im Bunde!
Denn auch ich muss noch etwas für morgen tun - schreibe morgen nen Berufsschultest in Werkstofftechnik und "Das Härteverfahren" bis ins kleinste Detail - an sich ja easy, aber diese komischen "Aggregat" Zustände wie Perlit etc... kann mir das net soo merken  Aber ok, bin ja dann auch net der Einzige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. November 2004)

hey boyz,
muss mich hiermit fürs ganze wochenende entschuldigen. war und bin ziemlich krank und hab grade mal ne 10min.-strassen-testfahrt mim kona gemacht. aber nächstes wochenende gehts wieder ab, und ich hoffe dann sind auch die anderen mal wieder mit dabei (keke, max usw).
rainer


----------



## Harrysteve (4. November 2004)

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus Jungs???
Sacht ma alle was an!!!!!


----------



## nosh (5. November 2004)

genau !ich würde vorschlagen biken biken biken


----------



## nosh (5. November 2004)

hey hab gerade mit rainer abgesprochen das wir uns morgen um 13:30 bei den kohle bergen treffen gleicher treffpunkt wie immer.

und kommt mal alle wieder mit biken! macht mehr bock in ner größeren gruppe

wenns vorher tierrisch pisst fahren wir höchstwarscheinlich nicht

cya 
bene


----------



## T8T (5. November 2004)

moin...wie sieht das denn aus mit morgen??? eigentlich fühl ich mich ziemlich beschissen...aber ich will biken...also wenn mich wer mitnimmt und somit die hinfahrt entfällt würde ich mitkommen


----------



## T8T (5. November 2004)

Ok...hiermit leider das AUS für mich für die nächste Zeit...muss meine Gabel einschicken  
aber ich denke nächstes jahr...ok...ich hoffe mal es klappt vorher das ich nochmal mitkomme...naja...mal sehn...so wie ich moment schläuche zerschiesse fahr ich sowieso nicht mehr als 50 m vom Haus weg*g*...naja...aber ich wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## der_loewe (5. November 2004)

jo ich will mir morgen auch unbedingt ne neue beule irgendwo am körper zulegen  hoffen wir mal, dass wetter.com lügt, und dass das mit der 90%tigen niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit nur n fake ist.
ja dann hoffentlich bis morgen


----------



## nosh (6. November 2004)

ich würd sagen wir lassen das heute erst ma flach fallen, drecks regen.

hoffentlich ist morgen besser.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. November 2004)

ja, so´n scheiss, kalkberge kann man dann echt knicken. dann morgen? hoffen^tlich pissts dann nicht!
rainer


----------



## nosh (6. November 2004)

ich weiss nicht obs morgen schon trocken genug ist um in den kalkbergen zu fahren bei den kalten feuchten wetter das wir haben trocknets ja auch nicht so schnell wie normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. November 2004)

so jungens, das kona is gecheckt und für ok befunden worden und READY FOR TAKE OFF! morgen unbedingt biken gehn!! dank meiner luft-getunten gabel kann ich euch morgen auch den legendären bordstein-drop präsentieren.
also: melden, und zwar alle!!!!
rainer


----------



## T8T (6. November 2004)

hiermit melde ich mich leider wieder ab...ohne bike is schlecht fahrn und dazu noch mit dicker grippe...sorry wird nix...aber...viel spass


----------



## T8T (7. November 2004)

so...also gutes wetter habt ihr...ich erwarte ein paar fotos!!!...*g*


----------



## der_loewe (7. November 2004)

moin allerseits, also wenn ich so aus dem fenster schaue, so stellen sich eigentlich nur noch 2 fragen: wann&wo? (immer&überall!?  )


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. November 2004)

ja kalkberge is wohl nicht wegen nass...
aber sonst? wohin? wann?


----------



## nosh (7. November 2004)

jo kalkberge denke ich auch das die zu nass sind, wir können ja paar trails heitzen gehen z.b. toblerone oder so.

bin allerdings noch nicht 100% von gestern abend geheilt...


----------



## Harrysteve (10. November 2004)

Hey Leute!
Ich werd die scheiss Möhre net los!!!
Wenn einer irgendwo den Ansatz eines Menschen hört,der sich ein Bike zulegen will,dann bitte direkt für emins belabern!!!!!

*gg*


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. November 2004)

jo nic,
hätte da EVTL. einen...aber da müsstest du noch n bischen runtergehn....
rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. November 2004)

hey wat is los mit der crew? alle eingeschlafen?? oder geht ihr nich mehr fahrn? ok, nicolas und keke sind entschuldigt wegen den bikes, aber was macht der rest?war heute in den k-bergen und marlboro country, war ziemlich geil. und das kona macht aus jedem gelände ne strasse   
rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBB (14. November 2004)

also leute ich komme nächsten sonntag


----------



## nosh (14. November 2004)

hey 
wasn der nächste sonntach fürn datum?
und ich war auch entschuldigt hatte dir ja gesacht das ich dieses we weg bin   .

und was und wo zur hölle ist "marboro country"?


----------



## T8T (15. November 2004)

also wenn wir mal nicht so weit weg gurken komm ich am WE wohl auch nochmal mit...aber ich denke wir sollten mal anfangen einfach n bissl Videomaterial zu machen...hätte ich mal bock zu...also wie siehts mit "back to town" aus???In der City Spots suchen???Wenns Wetter ok ist?...dann würd ich mitkommen!!!
Und sonst bleib ich wohl eher ruhig...leider...
Aber wie gesagt ich bin geil auf Videomaterial...egal wie langweilig das am Anfang ist...angefangen hat jeder mal!!!
Hoffe ich hör mal wieder was...


----------



## BBB (15. November 2004)

wer kommt den jetzter noch sonntag


----------



## Max.Schumann (15. November 2004)

tach,
sonntag müsste der 21.11. sein, falls es noch wen interessiert.
ich bin gern nochmal dabei.... und wie ihr ja alle wisst eher für ein paar trails als für stundenlange rumhüpfsessions zu haben....
aber wir haben ja gaststars aus der ganzen welt dabei. oder? was ist eigentlich mit ricardoph, der kommt doch?
also meldet euch. ich komm mit. 
chöne grüßße
mexxx


----------



## nosh (15. November 2004)

ich würde nur samstag den ganzen tag über können. sonntag sogut wie garnicht

aber mal an BBB wir haben hier leider nicht so die deluxe spots besonders mit (natürlichen) drops sieht es hier schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. November 2004)

also, ich kann samstag nicht, weil meine mom da geburtstag hat. sie lebe hoch. sonntag bin iuch aber sicher am start. hey bene, marlboro country ist natürlich der kohleberg hinter den k-bergen... weils da so schön braun ist und hügelig ham wir das früher mal so getauft. können am sonntag auch gerne dahin!! is auch zum filmen cool da. der größere drop, wallride und die steilen abfahrten...
(hm aber du kannst ja leider nur samstag, und ich nicht. MIST!)
na egal, alle mal aufzeigen wer 1. samstag kommt, und wer 2. sonntags kommt.

schnips, schnips, sonntag!
rainer


----------



## Harrysteve (16. November 2004)

Ich komm beide Tage ohne Bike!! LOL   
So ne Kacke!
Will endlich wieder mitfahren!!!
But, I'll be back soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nosh (16. November 2004)

will ich mal hoffen das du bald wieder dabei bist.
wie siehts mit deinem bike aus hastes schon los bekommen?


----------



## Harrysteve (16. November 2004)

Schön wärs!!
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht alle mit demMist von wegen ich bin zu teuer!!
Ich verkaufs nicht unterm Preis!
Es sei denn,mir flatter mal so paar 100 Euro in die Hand,dann verklopp ichs für weniger!!
Also dann man sieht sich irgendwann ! LOL


----------



## BBB (19. November 2004)

wolln wa denn ma ne zeit ausmachen ??? oder wie jetzt samstag oder sonntag ?


----------



## nosh (19. November 2004)

hey also ich bezweifel das man hier am wochenende fahren kann : begründung hab ich schon in unser gb geschrieben: http://www.aixtream-riders.de/index.php?option=com_akobook&Itemid=45

jenach dem wies wetter samstag ist geh ich mal an der strecke gucken ob da einer schon den 6m double weiter gebaut hat.....


----------



## der_loewe (25. November 2004)

hallo allerseits,
fuer die dies schon wissen nochmal als erinnerung und fuer alle anderen (leider
etwas kurzfristig-sorry) als einladung:

FREITAG, 26.11.04 (MORGEN SCHON!!!) WG-PARTY BEI UNS!
BISMARCKSTRASSE 110, AACHEN

wird bestimmt lustig.
gruesse, loewe


----------



## T8T (28. November 2004)

HALLO   ????
Seid ihr alle kapott oder was? Wieso hört man nix mehr?...also ich hoffe mal das es im Frühjahr mal wieder was lebhafter wird...aber warum jetzt nicht?...Meldet euch mal...


----------



## nosh (28. November 2004)

ich denke mal das das zurzeit viel mit dem wetter zutuhn hat fahren macht im moment einfach nicht soviel spass und man würde auch viel kaputt machen weil der boden einfach nur aufgeweicht ist.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. November 2004)

ich hab ne entschuldigung: war samstag/sonntag in bankfurt saufen. aber sonst bin ich ja wohl IMMER am start (bene kanns bezeugen). nächstes wochenende gerne heizen gehn!!!
ryan air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (28. November 2004)

Ich wär ja auch dabei!!
Aber ich bin ja auch entschuldigt!!!


----------



## BBB (28. November 2004)

kommt ihr samstag ?


----------



## crazy-spy (28. November 2004)

BBB" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
BBB schrieb:
			
		

> kommt ihr samstag ?



zur session?
ja, ich auf jeeen! ka wer noch, martin wollt noch


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. November 2004)

session???
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (29. November 2004)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:
			
		

> session???
> rainer




nix wald! 
streeeeet!
4.12.2004, 12 Uhr, vor Köln HbF!

Infos im DDD race/location board

basti 
kannst ja trotzdem gerne mit!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. November 2004)

hmmm schade, wird bestimmt cool, aber is wohl nix für mich und das bike...
aber viel spaß wünsch ich. rockt hart!!
rainer


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Dezember 2004)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm schade, wird bestimmt cool, aber is wohl nix für mich und das bike...
> aber viel spaß wünsch ich. rockt hart!!
> rainer



was so angesagt ist, wird es mal wieder ne session wo man bei nem grossen teil mehr schaut als fährt  Stötzer Gap z.b.... werd ich im leben nicht springen  Aber den wallride, den werd ich nochmal testen 

Sou, cheers! Falls du doch mitwillst... 

Grüssle Basti


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Dezember 2004)

so, jungens.
morgen gehts in den aachener wald, erst zum spot, und dann mal gucken. hat ja auch nich geregnet (wegen boden) und morgen solls auch trocken bleiben.
wer kommt?? so gegen 12-13h... bene is auf jeden fall auch dabei und ich guck mal wen ich noch anschleppen kann.
rainer


----------



## Max.Schumann (3. Dezember 2004)

hey Jungs.
war die letzte woche weisheitszahn-op bedingt nicht im wald, und bin schon nach diesen paar tagen im bett rumliegen wieder sau heiß auf´s biken!    sonntag hab ich auf jeden fall vor zu fahren und morgen weiß ich nocht nicht, ob ich zeit haben werde. wenn ja, dann erst ab 2 uhr. würde dann eventuell zu nachkommen.
sonst: wer hat lust sonntag ein paar trails zu rocken? 
wir sehen uns!

     meXx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (8. Dezember 2004)

so wie siehts den mit diesem wochenende aus? ist biss jetzt ja schön trocken geblieben, und mit was glück bleibst das auch so. 
ích hab samstag und sonntach zeit, und bock zu biken   also sagt zeit und ort


----------



## T8T (8. Dezember 2004)

also ich muss mich leider wieder raustun...hab weder Gabel noch Zeit da ich zu einm Rammstein Konzert geh...und dementsprechend sonntag erst spät wieder da bin...naja...aber denen die mitfahren viel Spass....und vergesst mich nicht!!


----------



## Harrysteve (9. Dezember 2004)

Lalala
es ist noch kein neues Bike da!!
Hat einer 1000 Euro zuviel??
Wann wirds endlich wieder Sommer???!!!


----------



## nosh (10. Dezember 2004)

was isn nu mitm wochenende? 

jegliche geldbeträge egal welcher höhe nehme ich auch an, einfach an [email protected] mailen und ihr anliegen wird schnell und unbürokratisch erledigt.


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Dezember 2004)

Joa, ich nehm auch noch Kohle 

Nicolas, es könnten aber auch nur 800  sein die fehlen....


----------



## Harrysteve (10. Dezember 2004)

Nee nee!!
Jetzt sind es leider 100!!
HAb etwas zuviel bei ebay gehangen und das letzte Wochenende war sehr exzessiv!
ALso Spenden an Bene und mich!!
Ist ja für nen guten Zweck!!

Oink Oink machte das Schweinchen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Dezember 2004)

...und an MICH! hab zwar 1000  zuviel, hätte gern aber 2000!
also, ich geh jetzt lieber saufen, als hier meine zeit zu verplempern, aber morgen wird gefahrn!! @bene: wär dafür wir rufen morgen unsern neuen klaus an und gucken wer sonst noch kann und fahrn in den wald. da müsste es jezt eigentlich trocken sein und wir können die ganze kacke endlich wieder fahren. 
also, schreib oder ruf mich mogen an.
rainer

euer quaxx


----------



## T8T (11. Dezember 2004)

Also als info vom Phillip kann ich nur sagen, dass die Toblerone sehr nass und schlecht befahrbar ist...!Müsst ihr also mit Vorsicht genießen...

ich bin dann jetzt mal aufm Weg nach Dortmund!!!
RAMMSTEIN


----------



## nosh (11. Dezember 2004)

hey also bei uns vorm haus ist es nass! mein fatter meinte aber das das warscheinlich noch vom nebel ist, und das es nicht geregnet hat. ich geh gleich mal an der strecke gucken ob die fahr bar ist. und melde mich dann hier wieder. 

toblerone sollte man bei dem wetter glaub ich auch besser nicht fahren mit die nicht so verschlamt....


----------



## nosh (12. Dezember 2004)

äuglein auf 
guckt aus dem fenster raus
schmeist euch auf eure böcke drauf 

treffpunkt wann und wo?


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Dezember 2004)

magst du mich nich mehr bene?


----------



## Harrysteve (13. Dezember 2004)

Wer mag dich schon Basti???!!!!!!!
Ich mag dich jedenfalls nicht!!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. Dezember 2004)

Harrysteve schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mag dich schon Basti???!!!!!!!
> Ich mag dich jedenfalls nicht!!



geh doch zu Hause!
haha, hast ja net ma nen farratt....

okay, ich im moment ja auch nicht *g*
komm wir behinderten auf die anderen! 

bis morgen in der mensa


----------



## nosh (14. Dezember 2004)

komm wisch dir erst ma die pipi aus die augen,
und geh doch zu hause...
   

ne -also wohl- ...ich fang halt immer wieder an zu schuften wenn du mit arbeit fetisch bist, und diese woche kammen dann noch erschwerend abendliche verpflichtungen (lercker glühwein   ) dazu.  und das forum war mal wieder dauernt down...

ps: das wetter ist heute mal wieder hammer


----------



## Harrysteve (14. Dezember 2004)

Tja Sespastian (lol)
Hatten heute Fahrsicherheitstraining und waren nur kurz in der Schule!!
Aber morgen biste ja bestimmt da,dann tret ich dir in deinen fetten Arsch   !!!


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

good vibrations in da team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (14. Dezember 2004)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> good vibrations in da team



YEAH love is beautyful


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Dezember 2004)

das heisst beaut-I-ful... mit Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
wenn wir schon alle am lästern sind.
übrigens, der markus (bruchpilot number one vom letzten sonntag) hat die hüfte ausgekugelt und kommt morgen wieder ausm hospiz raus....
gute besserung!!
amen!


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

hey und sowas erzählt ihr nicht?...was war denn los...
übrigens so am Rande...mein Bike is fettich!!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Dezember 2004)

markus isn kumpel vom klaus (den haben wir vorletztes WE kennengelernt).
die beiden warn am sonntag am spot und markus hat sich beim ritt im graben nach nem double tierisch hingehaun... knall auf die hüfte. er konnte nicht mehr allein aufstehn und hatte voll den pain in the ass... der klaus hat dann die sanis gerufen und die ham ihn in die franziskuskirche (äääh, krankenhaus) gebracht. da ham die ihm dann den satan aus der hüfte vertrieben. 
amen.


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

aua...god save te devil of biking...
auf das uns das nie passieren möge!!!
Aber gut zu hören das es mit den Sanis geklappt hat!...sowas ist dann so das gute am unguten.
naja...auf in den frühling...


----------



## nosh (14. Dezember 2004)

mist ich hatte die böse vorahnung das ich das falsch geschrieben habe war aber zu faul das mal nachzugucken...  


cool das du das mit markus schon alles weisst... wollte gerade ne sms schreiben um mal nachzufragen.

aufjeden fall gute besserung von mir


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

jo von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Dezember 2004)

gute besserung!!!

aber mal unter uns...

FOREST SUCKS YOUR STYLE DOWN!


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

ich sach nur...no bike - no style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (14. Dezember 2004)

tze! dafür hab ich bald 2, 3, 4, 5, eure aller bikes *hrhr*


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

aber wald fahren kannste dann immernoch nicht!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Dezember 2004)

hömma! merk dir eins, wenn der kuchen spricht, hat der krümel zu schweigen  also ruhe da!

ich kann ALLES! die frage ist nur, wie gut 
wald mag ich einfach nicht, das ist keine sache des könnens oda so, wald da fühl ich mich net gut aufgehoben habe da angst vor dem bösen wolf!


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

hab gehört der Böhse Wolf mag Kuchen   

jaja...wald is ******** geshaped und so...*g*

Frieden??? Peace???


----------



## nosh (14. Dezember 2004)

lol wie geil


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Dezember 2004)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> hab gehört der Böhse Wolf mag Kuchen
> 
> jaja...wald is ******** geshaped und so...*g*
> 
> Frieden??? Peace???



ach du lutscher, ich schwöar, deine mudda geschwista! 

du hörst auch zuviel böHse onkälz oda?  

ja ok, frieden, aber was zum geier ist peace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (14. Dezember 2004)

shape ist das was du draus machst!


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Dezember 2004)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> shape ist das was du draus machst!



jaja, du ladyshaper


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

geshaped is wenn die Kurven richtig schön rund sind...und peace is einfach peace


----------



## nosh (14. Dezember 2004)

jo ein ladyshaper wär ne feine sache, aber wegen meiner tollwut... du weisst ja...


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

heisst das nicht wolllust?


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Dezember 2004)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> heisst das nicht wolllust?



ja man dann geh dir halt wolle holen wenn du lust drauf hast...  tze! völlig unselbstständig....


----------



## T8T (14. Dezember 2004)

tja...wenn man in einem Alter ist wie ich muss man sowas noch lernen...genauso wie das Fahrradfahren...naja...hoffe das klappt noch...
geh denn ma pennen...


----------



## Harrysteve (15. Dezember 2004)

Mach dir nix draus!!
Basti ist schon älter und muss noch viel mehr lernen!!
Zum Beispiel im Wald zu fahren!! Muhahahaha
Heute kick ich dich in der Mensa du Sau!   
Und nichts gegen die Onkelz.............


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Dezember 2004)

Harrysteve schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir nix draus!!
> Basti ist schon älter und muss noch viel mehr lernen!!
> Zum Beispiel im Wald zu fahren!! Muhahahaha
> Heute kick ich dich in der Mensa du Sau!
> Und nichts gegen die Onkelz.............



du weichei mit leHren versprechungen (das H is absicht! )
da freut man sich auf nen arschtritt, obwohl man das noch gar nicht weiss, und wa ist? nichts!


----------



## Harrysteve (15. Dezember 2004)

Ganz ruhig bleiben,der Krankenwagen kommt gleich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (15. Dezember 2004)

Harrysteve schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ruhig bleiben,der Krankenwagen kommt gleich!!!




okay!  

ja sorry, ich mach gerade nen schlimmen entzug mit!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Dezember 2004)

also ICH hab NIX gegen die onkelz...jedenfalls nix das wirkt...aber dafür nen termin wo GUTE mucke läuft:

FREITAG, 17.12, ca. 21h

SUGARBOMBS (me and my boys, Aachen)
KILLER BEAT COMMANDO (NewSchool HC, Belgien)
SPYGLASS (HC/EMO/Metal, Luxemburg)

im Autonomen Zentrum (AZ), neben HbF
kommt alle!
rainer


----------



## T8T (15. Dezember 2004)

das klingt echt nach einer überlegungswerten Sache


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Dezember 2004)

na klar! und dann können wir mal schön zusammen einen saufen!


----------



## Harrysteve (16. Dezember 2004)

Können wir uns nicht aufm Wheinachtsmarkt Glühwein in den Schädel kippen???        Ins AZ wollt ich eher nicht.....


----------



## gambo (16. Dezember 2004)

moin , in welcher mensa hängt ihr immer rum?



mathias


----------



## Harrysteve (16. Dezember 2004)

Wie Mensa???
Meinste jetzt wegen Basti und mir??
Sind zufällig auf der gleichen Schule (Mies-van-der-Rohe) und da laufen wir uns immer Dienstags und Mittwochs über den Weg!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Dezember 2004)

hey, sollen wir das forum nicht in "gastronomie in aachen" umbenennen?


----------



## T8T (16. Dezember 2004)

also wir könnten uns ja vorher auf Weihnachtsmarkt treffen n Glühwein trinken und dann um 21 Uhr ins AZ gehn, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. Dezember 2004)

hey, alle außer keke ham gestern kräftig was verpasst. das konzert war super. alle bands haben gerockt wie sau. danach gabs noch ne feine jam-session und kübelweise bier!


----------



## Harrysteve (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich war sowas von dicht,hätte auf kein Konzert mehr gehn können!!
Scheiss Jack Daniel's!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (20. Dezember 2004)

ihr dummen alkoholiker! 
bah, is ja ekelhaft was ihr sauft!  
Wer kommt Mittwoch Nachmittag mit aufn Weihnachsmarkt Glühwein saufen?!


----------



## Harrysteve (21. Dezember 2004)

Saufen?? Immer! Scheiss egal,welcher Tag und scheiss egal,ob Glühwein,Weinbrand oder Likör,ich trink mit!!!!!


----------



## T8T (21. Dezember 2004)

wann wer wie wo was?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Dezember 2004)

mittwoch? könnte klappen. wann denn? muss wohl so bis 17h arbeiten....
wie siehts eigentlich über die freien tage bei euch mit biken aus???rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (22. Dezember 2004)

heut kam was dazwischen.... aber morgen treffen wir uns um 17 Uhr vom McDreck am Markt!!! Wer also mag, kann gerne kommen.... bis jetzt erst Nicolas und ich fest, Bene sagt mir morgen bescheid, wer sonst weiss net, sagt einfach was


----------



## Max.Schumann (22. Dezember 2004)

17.00 Uhr am markt ist okay.
ich denke ich werde auch vorbeikommen, hab zwar nicht allzu viel zeit, aber das wird schon.
mit bikes oder ohne? 
ich mein, ich meins generell immer dabei...   
also, bis dann!

                      mecx


----------



## crazy-spy (22. Dezember 2004)

mexxwolf schrieb:
			
		

> 17.00 Uhr am markt ist okay.
> ich denke ich werde auch vorbeikommen, hab zwar nicht allzu viel zeit, aber das wird schon.
> mit bikes oder ohne?
> ich mein, ich meins generell immer dabei...
> ...



schön 
also ich hab kurz davor erst feierabend, komme also direkt von der arbeit nach da   bin dementsprechend ohne rad, zumal ich seit 14 tagen ohnehin keins mehr besitze  Also gut, dann sehn wir uns ja morgen nomma 

basti


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Dezember 2004)

sorry, jungs. das hätt ich nicht geschafft. bin eben erst nach hause gekommen. scheiß-vorweihnachts-hektik inner firma....


----------



## nosh (23. Dezember 2004)

so allso das treffen findet doch noicht stat! 
hoffe das du das noch siehst max. ham keine nummer von dir um so noch bescheid zu sagen.,...


----------



## Harrysteve (23. Dezember 2004)

Jaja! Leider nix!! ichbin schon voll vom Glühwein,aber ich wollt ekommen,nur jetzt geht nix mehr!
Aber heute Abend B9!! Kommt Jungens!! Alle pötten!!
Wir erden aber noch alle was zusammen machen!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Dezember 2004)

wer is morgen, heiligabend im B9? da saufen wir uns zu MOUSSE!!!!
rainer


----------



## nosh (23. Dezember 2004)

im b9 richtig saufen ist hart bei den preisen die die da haben, 02 pils 2euro   

ausnahme ist natürlich dienstag.


----------



## Harrysteve (24. Dezember 2004)

Also heute Abend auf keinen Fall B9!!! Doch nicht am heiligen Abend!!
War das hier nicht ursprünglich mal ein Biker-Forum?? *gg*   LOL


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Dezember 2004)

echt ma!  heut wird brav bei der familie gefeiert und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (24. Dezember 2004)

So war das nicht gemeint! Klar,erstmal bei der Familie,aber dann harrelle voll!!!!!!!!!!  Nur nicht ins B9!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2004)

heys, 1x im jahr kann man ja wohl ins B9. dat schöne daran ist, das man leute trifft, die man schon jahre nich mehr gesehn hat, weil alle, die ausgewandert sind, zu ihren eltern weihnachten feiern kommen. da is B9 der optimale meeting spot! und mit nem netten weihnachtsgeld sind die bierpreise da auch nich soo schlimm.
rainer


----------



## nosh (25. Dezember 2004)

hey ich wünsch allen fröhliche weinachten


----------



## crazy-spy (25. Dezember 2004)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich wünsch allen fröhliche weinachten



warum bist du sofort wieder offline in icq?
warum ist das forum so verdammt langsam?
warum is mein bike noch immer nicht da?
warum...
warum...
warum...
könnte stundenlang so weiter machen... 

sers!


----------



## ricardoph (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!   

was machen wir zwischen weihnachts und St.Sylvester???? am montag, mittwoch oder freitag?????

eine frage, wer kennen die MX track von Eschweiler??? ich mochte da fahren, aber ich weiß es nicht wenn kann ich mit fahrrad da fahren....

Nochmal.... sorry für meine deutsch.... ich tarzan due jane....


----------



## crazy-spy (25. Dezember 2004)

ricardoph schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!!!
> 
> was machen wir zwischen weihnachts und St.Sylvester???? am montag, mittwoch oder freitag?????
> 
> ...




Mmh, kennen tu ich die Strecke halt vom hören und so, aber glaube nicht, dass diese für das bike tauglich bzw. offen ist.... cool wäre es....


----------



## ricardoph (25. Dezember 2004)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh, kennen tu ich die Strecke halt vom hören und so, aber glaube nicht, dass diese für das bike tauglich bzw. offen ist.... cool wäre es....



http://www.trail-trial.de/eschweiler.htm

da gibt es ein telefon-nummer, am montag ich ruf an...

Und in Aachen? was ist passiert???

ich möchte probiert die geschenken von die Weihnachtsmann.....   

montag... mittwoch... oder freitag.... kann ich fahren........


----------



## crazy-spy (25. Dezember 2004)

ricardoph schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.trail-trial.de/eschweiler.htm
> 
> da gibt es ein telefon-nummer, am montag ich ruf an...
> 
> ...




okay, ruf an und berichte uns bitte  
Bin ich ja mal gespannt...

in Aachen is nicht viel passiert... alles beim alten, die Stadt steht noch *g*


----------



## T8T (25. Dezember 2004)

sieht doch mal chic aus...wäre cool wenn man da mal heizen könnte...aber ich befürchte mal das is für unsere Bikes was überproportioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricardoph (25. Dezember 2004)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> sieht doch mal chic aus...wäre cool wenn man da mal heizen könnte...aber ich befürchte mal das is für unsere Bikes was überproportioniert




JA klar, die humps? whoops? bumps?..... ja, die kleine springen dass du fahren bei Manual, oder springen sind schlechte für fahrad, aber die "doubles" die "corners" sind gut, ich hoffe!, in Chile neben die BMX track gibt es ein MX track, da gibt es gutte springen, aber nicht alles...

aber ich glaube etwas ist besser wie "flat"ülich.... (Jülich)


----------



## nosh (26. Dezember 2004)

hey 
ricardoph ist dein bike wieder soweit in ordnung das man damit fahren kann?

da steht das deren strecke aus sand ist das dürfte ziemlich ******** zum biken sein.

bene der auf trokenheit wartet


----------



## T8T (26. Dezember 2004)

Ich will auch wieder biken...!!!Also so im Wald und so weissu...so normal style ich ja eh schon rum...so...versthese?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. Dezember 2004)

wie wärs mit dienstag am spot und da die neuen (dickeren) doubles rocken??
rainer


----------



## ricardoph (26. Dezember 2004)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> hey
> ricardoph ist dein bike wieder soweit in ordnung das man damit fahren kann?
> 
> da steht das deren strecke aus sand ist das dürfte ziemlich ******** zum biken sein.
> ...




alles in ordnung, montag? was denkst du?

ich habe die ganze tag frei........


----------



## nosh (27. Dezember 2004)

allso leute wie siehts mit morgen (montag) aus? ich treff mich mit ricardo (zeit steht noch nicht fest) und werde ihm mal paar strecken zeigen, und rocken. rainer hatte auch schon interese verkündet. laut wetter.com ist mirgen der letzte trockene tag in den nächsten 1 1/2 wochen. also nutzt die gelegen heit.

cya
bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8T (27. Dezember 2004)

ich verkünde auch Interesse hab aber leider keine Zeit...*buhu*...geht doch mal zu vernünftigen zeiten fahren!!!


----------



## T8T (27. Dezember 2004)

wann wirds mal wieder richtig sommer...*sing*


----------



## nosh (1. Januar 2005)

ich wünsch allen nen frohes neues!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. Januar 2005)

Frohes Neues Jahr!!


----------



## crazy-spy (1. Januar 2005)

auch von mir nochmal an dieser Stelle:

FROHES NEUES JAHR ZWEITAUSENDUNDFÜNF!


----------



## Harrysteve (2. Januar 2005)

Frohes Neues Kollegas


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Januar 2005)

ja da leck mich doch fett! ich werd in nächster zeit leider nicht mehr mit euch rollen können. hab mir gestern die mittelhand gebrochen. wenn ihr wissen wollt, wie das passiert ist: bene fragen (ich war kurz ohnmächtig). tja jetzt halt erstmal morgen OP, dann gips für erstmal 3 wochen. hooray! (so ne *******!)
rainer


----------



## Max.Schumann (3. Januar 2005)

ohmist. mein beileid! 
na, auf jeden fall ne schnelle gute besserung und ne gesunde op.
und los bene, erzähl mal. an welchem obstacle ist es denn passiert? war rainer mal wieder ein stück weit übermütig oder bloß unglücklich?

ausserdem sind wir in einigen wochen dem frühling ein ganzes stück näher.   
bis dann.
schöne grüße
mexx


----------



## T8T (3. Januar 2005)

Rainer alles Gute!!!!

Ähm...ich frage mich nur warum verletzen sich so viele in letzter Zeit??? ich hab die neue Line ja noch net gesehen, aber könnte es sein das die was zu krass ist?


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Januar 2005)

Auch hier nochmal alles Gute Rainer!!!

@aix team: checkt mal team intern auf der seite, da sind bilder von seinem sprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8T (3. Januar 2005)

nicht übel...mehr...


----------



## nosh (3. Januar 2005)

hey also dann erzähl ich mal kurz.

wir waren halt oben am großen double und rainer ist den bestimmt acht mal perfekt gesprungen und ich hab paar bildchen davon gemacht. und auf einmal als ich gerade aufn monitor von der cam gucke und denke geiles pic, hör ich nur das geräusch wie rainer gegen den baum knallt und dann lag er halt da ca. 15 sekunden mit offenen augen war aber weggetretten und hat mich dann als erstes gefragt wer ich bin. wollte dann auch aufstehen stand ca. 2sek. und ist dann so wieder zusammen gebrochen als ob er garkeine muskeln hätte und lag ziemlich komisch am boden ist aber nach paar sek. wieder aufgestanden und diesmal auch zum glückstehen geblieben. hatte dann ein paar gedächnis lücken und hat mich paar mal die selben sachen gefragt, sowie nen komischen knubel an einer hand sind dann paarminuten später zu mir und dann zum krankenhaus mitm auto. dort wurde festgestelt das seine mittelhand gebrochen ist.

jetzt muss ich aber wech 
cya


----------



## T8T (4. Januar 2005)

das mit mehr war auf die bilder bezogen...so sensationsgeil bin ich nicht...

ich will einfach mehr Bilder...


----------



## nosh (4. Januar 2005)

T8T schrieb:
			
		

> das mit mehr war auf die bilder bezogen...so sensationsgeil bin ich nicht...
> 
> ich will einfach mehr Bilder...



jo schon klar aber mexx hatte ja gefragt


----------



## nosh (14. Januar 2005)

so leutz was geht den jezt am wochenende?


----------



## T8T (14. Januar 2005)

Also da ich Schule habe und meinen Geburtstag feier werde ich nicht ansprechbar sein. Aber Interesse ist auf jeden Fall da...vielleicht nächstes?


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Januar 2005)

ich bin in köln rocken!  eeeendlich wieder ....


----------



## nosh (16. Januar 2005)

wie siehts mit heute nachmittag aus?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Januar 2005)

i want....i cannot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (17. Januar 2005)

Wie lange biste denn noch ruhig gestellt Rainer?
Noch sehr lange?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. Januar 2005)

bin ab jetzt nochmal für knapp 4 wochen krankgeschrieben. ich denk, solange bin ich auf jeden fall noch auf eis. ie schnell es danach geht, weiss der himmel...
rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. Januar 2005)

hehe, hab grad bemerkt, dass mein untertitel richtig gut passt...
respeeeeeeeecccct!


----------



## T8T (20. Januar 2005)

naja...ich sach ma siehs positiv...
es ist immerhin im Winter passiert...und nicht mitten in der Säsohng...

Trotzdem hoffe ich das du schnell wieder fit bist!!!


----------



## Sir Jumpalot (30. Januar 2005)

Hey Rainer!

wird es wegem dem bruch irgendwelche folgen haben in sachen fahren bzw. gesundheit (k.A.) in der zukunft? glub net oder?

wär schon nen ab****!

naja, kurier noch schön bis zum saison anfang!


Peace!


----------



## T8T (31. Januar 2005)

Moin everybody...
wollt ma schaun wie euch geht...hab in letzter Zeit viel Stress mit Schule und Fahrschule gehabt und daher net viel Zeit. Aber ich darf stolz behaupten das ich  meine Theorieprüfung am Freitag mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden habe!!!   Und nun hoffe ich nur noch auf ein gelingen der ersten praktischen Stunden...und auf Sommer...
Bis denn und auf hoffentlich wieder mehr Kontakt!
T8T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Januar 2005)

hey jumpalot und alle anderen...
kleiner zwischenstand nach knapp 4 wochen:
der gips ist ab, einer der 2 nägel wurde schon entfernt (tut jetzt korrekt weh), is aber angeblich alles in ordnung. kriege morgen den zweiten nagel rausgezogen und dann muss es nur noch abheilen. dednke das ich in n paar wochen wieder dabei bin, kann man aber nicht mit sicherheit sagen. langzeitfolgen wirds wohl nicht geben (das hoff ich doch!!)
machts gut, rainer


----------



## nosh (5. Februar 2005)

so leuts die sonne scheint es regnet nicht also wie schauts aus, lust auf ne runde fahren oder was strecken pflege?


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Februar 2005)

jaaaa, das richtige fahrrad wetter hier  Geh auch gleich ne Runde....


----------



## Harrysteve (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo?????
Bene es is Karneval,da wird nicht gepflegt,sondern dreckig gemacht und es wird nicht gebuddelt,sondern gebaggert und fahren is auch nicht,denn mit weit über den 0.5 Promille ist das verboten!!!


----------



## nosh (6. Februar 2005)

zieh dir mal das wetter rein! da muss man einfach biken


----------



## Harrysteve (7. Februar 2005)

Ja ok,aber ohne Bike!!!!!!

Aber wie es aussieht hab ichs bald! Mit ein wenig Glück in den nächsten 2 Wochen! 
Denk an die Buddelsession! Einfach bescheid sagen!


----------



## BBB (7. Februar 2005)

hey leute wollte morgen zum dirten nach aachen kommen kann mich einer vom bahnhof abholen und dann mit mir dahin fahrn..? bitte schnell antworten..! oder schnell adden bei icq


----------



## nosh (9. Februar 2005)

@ harrysteve
wäre ja richtig geil wenn du dein bike schon in zwei wochen hättest! 
dann muss nur noch trockenes wetter kommen und ab geht die post.


----------



## Harrysteve (9. Februar 2005)

So siehts aus!
Ich arbeite dran!
Bin sowas von geil endlich wieder zu fahren!!!!!!


----------



## T8T (16. Februar 2005)

ICH HASSE AUTOFAHREN...      
am besten nicht beachten musste nur mal Frust loswerden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (16. Februar 2005)

durchgefallen oda sowas?!

btw: gibt bald bilder von smithy


----------



## T8T (16. Februar 2005)

Ne das noch nicht...aber die Fahrstunde heute hat sowas von genervt!!! 90min durch die City...ich bin sowas von gestresst...bah!...War heute eh net gut drauf und dann noch fahren...so ein Scheiss!!!

Naja...zum biken braucht man ja keinen Schein*g*


----------



## Sir Jumpalot (16. Februar 2005)

Ich muss auch mal endlich weiter machen mit meinem schien!
hab anfangen mitte april oder so und hab immer noch net die theorie prüfung gemacht, hab zwar schon alle theo. stunden und erste hilfe und den shit aber war zu faul zum lernen bis jetzt  

muss mich mal echt ranhalten, hab glaub ich ne deadline bis zum 18.Mai oder so!

Naja viel erfolg noch!


----------



## nosh (17. Februar 2005)

haltet euch blos mit dem führerschein dran, sonst müsst ihr nacher alles noch mal machen.  die stadt fahret sind aber echt stressig am anfang aber dafür ist landstraße um so lustiger besonders wenns in die eifel geht mit dem ganze kurven  .

zum smith habsch dir schon in icq geschrieben...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Februar 2005)

hey bros,
wollt mich nochmal melden. alles klar bei euch?
zum stand der hand: sieht alles ganz gut aus, ich kann mittlerweile wieder n bischen belasten und bewegen. werde wohl nächste woche auch wieder arbeiten. also, ich hoffe, dann kanns bald wieder losgehn!! ich freu mich!!
gruß von der homebase,
rainer!


----------



## crazy-spy (22. Februar 2005)

Das freut mich sehr, Rainer.... mich hats auch erwischt, hab mir irgendeinen Virus eingefangen... Magen-Darm spielt verrückt, ich hör in meinen Ohren meinen Herzschlag, Halsschmerzen, völlig schlapp und verbacken - aber frei für den Rest der Woche... mmh, will sommer oder erstmal frühling haben, wo man nicht mehr so einfach krank wird und man endlich nochma fahren kann... mein smith steht noch immer unverändert auf dem schrank *g*

schönen Gruss aus Aachen nach Aachen, 

Basti


----------



## Harrysteve (22. Februar 2005)

Da sind wir ja schon 3!
Jeden Tag ********rei und Nasenbluten! Scheiss Schnupfen!
Wer ist eigentlich dieser "Rainer"???


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Februar 2005)

Harrysteve schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist eigentlich dieser "Rainer"???



das weiss keiner...


----------



## crazy-spy (22. Februar 2005)

das wäre ja auch rainer zufall....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (22. Februar 2005)

Rainer Wahnsinn,was hier abgeht!!
Wenn ich Glück hab,dann bekomm ich gleich die ersten zwei Drittel an Geld fürs Big Hit!!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Februar 2005)

das ist gut! wäre ja auch rainer hohn, wenn das nicht bald klappen würde...


----------



## crazy-spy (23. Februar 2005)

there is to much rain(er) over paradise!


alda, was für ein müll *g*

Menno, ich will wieder schönes Wetter... net sonen hampelmann dezember schnee wetter.... man, es ist so gut wie März, wo is die sonne? ja wo is sie denn? 

cheersn!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Februar 2005)

jetzt ist aber gut, sonst fang ich vor rainer scham noch an zu weinen!


----------



## nosh (24. Februar 2005)

heul doch



ps: war purer spass


----------



## Sir Jumpalot (24. Februar 2005)

Wie ich seh, sind das hier hoch intelektuele themen die besprochen werden!  

kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist irgendwie jeder von uns voll im arsch!
der einer kann net fahren weil er "exorzist" mäßig alles voll kotzt, der andere hat sein bike sondermüll verarbeitet (ich auch  )

und vom wetter will ich gar nicht erst reden, selbst die pinguine sind von der kälte angepisst!

ICH WILL DOCH NUR EINFACH IN DIE PEDALE TRETEN !  

verdammte kacke, ich wärtd noch wah´nsinnigss!1 ich halt es niet mehr aus !! ich m7ss balfd wieder fahern fgehen sonnst laufd ich AMOK!!!AARGGHHRR!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harrysteve (3. März 2005)

So Leute,
wie die meisten von euch schon wissen,bekomm ich nächste Woche endlich mein neues Bike!
Dieses Ereigniss hat natürlich ganz klar eine Testfahrt zur Folge!
Also ich wollte nach Erhalt der Bikes zum Bene und mit ihm dann eventuell an den Spot! Danach vielelicht bissle in der Stadt Treppen heizen gehn oder so!
Wenn ihr Bock habt mitzufahren,dann sagt doch mal bescheid!


----------



## crazy-spy (3. März 2005)

Harrysteve schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> wie die meisten von euch schon wissen,bekomm ich nächste Woche endlich mein neues Bike!
> Dieses Ereigniss hat natürlich ganz klar eine Testfahrt zur Folge!
> Also ich wollte nach Erhalt der Bikes zum Bene und mit ihm dann eventuell an den Spot! Danach vielelicht bissle in der Stadt Treppen heizen gehn oder so!
> Wenn ihr Bock habt mitzufahren,dann sagt doch mal bescheid!




Wenn cih da Zeit habe, bin ich am Start!!!


----------



## Harrysteve (4. März 2005)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuu
Rad ist da!
Morgen früh geh ich es holen,das heißt,dass ich morgen so ab 11 Uhr denk ich mal damit unterwegs sein werde!
Also Leute kommt und schließt euch an!


----------



## nosh (4. März 2005)

hey bin morgen leider ab 12 weg. 
war heute mal bei uns auf der rodel wiese mitm bike fahren das macht richtig bock! und schneller als die schlitten war ich auch, nur ist der berg leider so klein...
wenn du allso keinen biker zum biken findest frag einfach freunde ob die rodeln wollen und du gehst da dann halt mitm bigi "rodeln"


----------



## nosh (20. März 2005)

hey das wetter ist wieder geil, das bike von nicolas ist endlich da, rainers hand scheint ja auch genesen, der wald sogut wie trocken, die sonne scheint, und unser lieber threat ist auf seite zwei! da muss man was dran ändern.  es wird mal wieder zeit das wir in ner großen runde fahren gehen!
war heute schon mit nicolas unterwegs, und haben  festgestellt das sich jemand die mühe gemacht hat klaus drop mal richtig schön mit erde zumachen so das der nicht wieder dauernt kaputt gemacht wird.  

auf das der threat wieder auflebe
bis zum nächsten ritt
bene


----------



## crazy-spy (22. März 2005)

Joa, irgendwie schlafen hier alle.... hier der Thread ist tot, das aixtream forum bleibt vom posten unberührt... was ist los ihr Leute? 
Strengt Euch mal an!!! Müssen langsam noch das letzte wegen unserem Trip planen! Also alle auf zu Rainer


----------



## nosh (22. März 2005)

ich glaub das wetter ist einfach zu gut!
entweder die hängen alle draußen mit bike oder bier rum. oder sind von den frühlings gefühlen überrumpelt und > mütze-glatze-mütze-glatze...


----------



## T8T (23. März 2005)

macht n termin und ich bin dabei...weiss zwar net wo ich dann hin müsste...aber das lässt sich regeln!...
Rock on...


----------



## gambo (23. März 2005)

die aixtream-riders-xc-splitter-gruppe wird morgen mal ne tour von roetgen nach aachen unternehmen . sind also noch nen paar unterwegs.
wenns sich lohnt schick ich ne tourenbesschreibung und nen paar pix für die hp.

mathias


----------



## Zaska (24. März 2005)

*bump*

Und hoch damit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (24. März 2005)

Zaska schrieb:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> Und hoch damit....



Wer bist du eig. wenn ich fragen darf?! 
Kenn dich glaubsch gar nicht?!


----------



## Latrine (11. April 2005)

Huhuuu zusammen!
Ich komme aus dem Kreis Heinsberg und bin eigentlich MX´er!Hab mir nun ein dirtbike für kondition und eine wenig airskillz aufgebaut!Da problem ist hier fahr ich immer alleine in unseren bombenkratern rum und mir fällt immer auf das ich nix dazulerne!kann man sich denn bei euch mal anschliessen und ne runde mitheizen??damit ich auch was lerne!?  
Schoenen abend noch!!


----------



## crazy-spy (11. April 2005)

Latrine schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuuu zusammen!
> Ich komme aus dem Kreis Heinsberg und bin eigentlich MX´er!Hab mir nun ein dirtbike für kondition und eine wenig airskillz aufgebaut!Da problem ist hier fahr ich immer alleine in unseren bombenkratern rum und mir fällt immer auf das ich nix dazulerne!kann man sich denn bei euch mal anschliessen und ne runde mitheizen??damit ich auch was lerne!?
> Schoenen abend noch!!



Aber klar doch!!! Ist alles kein Thema, kannst gerne mal mitkommen 
Mittlerweile planen wir unsere Treffen auch in unserem Teamforum, wenn du magst, kannst du der Übersichthalber dort mal vorbeischaun....
www.aixtream-riders.de/forum


----------



## westfunk (14. Oktober 2005)

N' Abend
wollte mal fragen wo Ihr immer so fahrt ? AC-Wald ?


----------



## T8T (14. Oktober 2005)

schau einfach auf unsere Homepage die Crazy-spy oben gepostet hat...da gibt es ein forum wo treffen und sowas immer gepostet werden


----------



## haladriel (6. März 2011)

hi ich bin neu und wollt sagen der link funktionirt nicht habt ihr noch ne seite oder verabredet ihr euch über diese comunity hier?


----------



## Fantoum (6. März 2011)

schau mal in die Liste für die lokalen Foren, genau eins über diesem hier ist ein Unterforum nur für Aachen.


----------

